# posting pictures on web



## GAsoccerman

Ok ladies..

would you let your husband post erotic pictures you on a website, if it did not show your face and people could comment on them?

thoughts?


----------



## Mommybean

Yeah, as long as my face did not show, I would be fine with it. Though, after the stretch marks from 2 8 pound babies, i'm not so sure anyone would want to see them! LOL!


----------



## GAsoccerman

LOL good point Mommybean...


----------



## GAsoccerman

Any way the reason I posted this...because my wife gave me permission to do so, after begging of course by me.

Anyway, she has given birth to 3 children and she has the "marks" as well, which of course I do not notice.

Anyway, the site allowed comments, in 2 days she had 25 coments of how georgous she was, etc of course some crude comments as well, but many very positive comments.

needless to say her confidence is through the roof and she is "comming up" with new ideas on photo shoots.

She known I always loved taking erotic pics of her in many outfits and I have a bazillion of them in my private collection. For her to let me share some carefully edited versions of them has been a dream come true for me and now for her, a side I have never seen from my quiet shy wife.

for a long time she did not feel as sexy as she did 12 yeas ago when we got married much to my disagreement that she is hotter now  but the response she has gotten has given her new "life" and let's just say it's been a happy "couple" of days.

So mommybean, maybe you are hotter then you imagine? beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Plus the website I posted them on is full of "normal" people I said to my wife, look how happy these couples are, they are comfortable in their own skin and happily in love. That to me is awesome.

I know some of you will disagree, I expect it. But we all see beauty in different ways. Playboy is great but Hot momma is better


----------



## humpty dumpty

yeah i think id let him if he really wanted to badly... but id have to ask him to do the same lol how many fellas would be up for that ?? 

because just like men we also like to look at the opposite sex


----------



## Mommybean

Lord, my H would jump at the chance. He is SUCH an exhibitionist...I prolly fuel the fire by complimenting him so much, but I find him very hot. Much hotter now, turning 30, then he was at 24 when I met him. 
GA, he doesnt see my baby marks either, and when he does talk about them, he says he loves them because they remind him of our boys. My H swears that I am gorgeous, beautiful, hot, and sexy...but I just consider myself run of the mill. Of course, I know too that I am my own worst enemy in that respect, so you may very well be right.


----------



## GAsoccerman

honestly I never notice them, probably because my eyes are focused on other regions 

But yea, she gave birth to our three beautiful children, what is there not to love??

For the record humpty where should I send my pics to? lol


----------



## amberlynn

In my honest opion this is degrading to your wife, you should respect her body, it should be somethin for your eyes only, not others over the internet. I wouldnt allow my husband to post any of me, doesnt matter if my face is shown or not, its just wrong. Women that post pictures of themselves over the internet like this or allow their husbands to do so should have more respect for themselves then they do, its just somethin i dont agree with, its wrong and should be illegal.


----------



## martino

Your entitled to your opinion but I disagree big time. What is degrading if his wife is turned on by it? who said that viewing the human body is degrading? only those who had hardcore religious beliefs implanted in them before they could form their own opinion. If one's spouse is fine with it or even turned on by it than so be it. I'm only against it if the spouse doesn't know. That isn't cool and is morally wrong.


----------



## dcrim

Yeah, didn't see Amber's response coming! I agree Play boy exploits...but I LOVE the PIX! Girls wouldn't show if they didn't want to. So stop condemming them!!

As for personal postings, if you don't want to do it, then don't. Otherwise, enjoy the joy in others lives! 

Heck I've posted my pix (not on here) and I don't have a problem with it! It's all fun! 

Amber, get a life!!


----------



## amberlynn

dcrim said:


> Amber, get a life!!


FYI Ive got a life.. and I stick to how I feel, your body is meant to be respected, not shown off over the internet to God knows who.. If my husband begged me to post pictures of me, I would have him see a Dr, what kinda person gets off by posting pictures of theyre spouse on the internet, its just wrong.


----------



## martino

Dcrim you're funny.... Playboy exploits..so does Pepsi. 

Amberlynn, what do you say to the woman that is turned on that other men are looking at her pictures?


----------



## dcrim

Glad to make you laugh, Martino...BTW like your avatar! (from another thread). 

Amber some people like it. You obviously dont. That's ok. Different strokes, girl. Want to see MY PIX????

I promise some impressive ones!  Ever seen co.k jewelery? 

Why do you seem so uptight?!? Life is to be enjoyed! In all its varied forms.


----------



## Sandy55

Is nothing sacred?

I think posting naked photos of oneself or one's spouse is stupid, senseless, and ignorant.

You never know where you will be tomorrow and what you must explain.

You never know where your children will be tomorrow and what you must explain.

Not everyone uses photos for the reason you post them, and they can and will be used against you, by some idiot, some day in the future. 

Big, stupid mistake if you ask me.


----------



## Sandy55

Imagine your daughter growing up to run for President....

I can GUARANTEE you the press WILL find the NAKED photo of YOUR WIFE and let your daughter be embarrassed and lose her pride and dignity before the entire world.

What if she wants to be a Supreme Court judge?

Nope. Never do. I don't care if her face is in it or not.


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: Amber has principles and a brain. Neither equal "uptight".


----------



## preso

GAsoccerman said:


> Ok ladies..
> 
> would you let your husband post erotic pictures you on a website, if it did not show your face and people could comment on them?
> 
> thoughts?


hell no, what the hell for? some ugly pervs to enjoy?
ewwww. thats just nasty to even think about.

I guess some people would do ANYTHING for attention.


----------



## Sandy55

:iagree: with Preso. 

Not everyone needs stroking from the public.

Why does someone need to have someone hold up "points" signs and get votes on the hotness of your wife/self?  Or is this just a public way to get your rocks off KNOWING someone is seeing your spouse naked? 

Stupid and rather sick if you ask me...and since you did....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## martino

Dcrim !!! chill dude!! have a beer!! 

Preso 99.99% won't have to worry about pics of their mom when running for president. LOL!


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: I have no idea what you are talking about....:scratchhead: I have no idea what you are talking about, regarding your daughter. I am glad you talk to your daughter regularily....that is nice, good for you and her, truly. She "agreeded" to what? You took what pix? Why are you so ANGRY? Because people have principles and a brain?


----------



## martino

"Stupid" suggests possible negative consequences, these days, nude pics of a woman on the internet are pretty common i'd have to say. 

"Sick" nothing sick about it in my opinion, we aren't talking about schizophrenia here people....some men and women are turned on that they might be the masturbation choice for Bob the tobacca' chewin' truck driver from Alabama. So be it it's their choice.


----------



## Sandy55

Martino:

I was using the example of President as a primary reason. There are thousands of things that could happen where such photos would come up and RUIN many things. 

Even if one is OPEN to doing such stunts for what is said as "fun", the WORLD is certainly not as liberal minded as some people would like to think. That is SIMPLY life, a fact of life.

One will run into people who have different points of view, who take exception to such photos. The world is not all one way, right or wrongly so, it is just that one must take care.

Evil exists. People will use anything to pull the crab back into the basket with others like them. You do know the principle of "the crabs in the basket"? It is TRUE. Have lived nearly 54 years and I see it ALL the time!


----------



## martino

Sandy,

Thanks for all the information, I had no idea that the world can be an evil place!!! and people have different views too!!! and they ain't always liberal either!! I don't know what i'm going to do with all of this new information but thank you none the less!


----------



## GAsoccerman

Martino, that is why Adam lost American Idol, people "FEARED" he was gay,, so the "christians" rallied to vote for the other guy, becuase he was morally right.

Sometimes I feel we are slipping back to medieval times where we destroyed countless information because people were afraid of something different and new.

Or the salem Witch trials, accuse accuse and fear what they can not understand.


Anyway to the ladies that voiced their displeasure with my post. That is fine I understand, it is not for you, I expect it is not for 90% of the women out there, which is perfectly fine. 

It doesn't effect you or your life, but you should learn to respect other people's lives and how they wish to live, instead of casting stones.

Sorry this evolved to a P match, I don't mind the "not for me" but please don't put my wife down bedcause she found it aurousing and a sexual turn on for her, she is comfortable in her own skin, sorry that you are not.


----------



## humpty dumpty

GAsoccerman you have a fantastic realtionship with your wife thats all that matters  im glad she enjoys you posting her pics it shows shes happy with her body and your relationship ... Good for you and way to go !!


----------



## amberlynn

I maybe "up tight" but atleast i respect myself... and posting pictures of your daughter?? WHAT KINDA FATHER ARE YOU??? thats wrong, i would be pissed if my dad done that to me. and then ask if ppl wanna seen them...you need serious help.


----------



## amberlynn

Sandy55 said:


> Is nothing sacred?
> 
> I think posting naked photos of oneself or one's spouse is stupid, senseless, and ignorant.
> 
> You never know where you will be tomorrow and what you must explain.
> 
> You never know where your children will be tomorrow and what you must explain.
> 
> Not everyone uses photos for the reason you post them, and they can and will be used against you, by some idiot, some day in the future.
> 
> Big, stupid mistake if you ask me.



:iagree: couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Mommybean

Sorry, but HOW DARE you guys say that his wife has no respect for herself...thats not your call. 
I would also like to add, since I WAS one of the ones saying that I would not be opposed to my husband doing the exact same thing IF all identifying attributes were blacked out....not ONLY do I have principles, but I ALSO have a brain! Hmmm....i'm not uptight though, so I don't really feel the need to slam those who don't agree with what *I* find acceptable, because I am pretty secure within myself, my realtionship AND my personal boundaries. I guess if I wasn't maybe I would be on the other side of the fence, but since I am, you guys can think what you want, just tone down the personal attacks....


----------



## JDPreacher

Isn't that why the world is great? We all have differing opinions and have a forum to share them without being unkind to one another. Oh wait...

To each his or her own, seriously everyone...the only thing that really was creepy in this thread was DCRIMs post, I'm a little freaked out by that...

If you or your spouse likes to pose, even if in an anon format, then more power to them. It doesn't mean diddly about respect for themselves or others, it's what they like to do. If you don't go for that, that's fine too...but far be it for any of us to judge anyone else. We all have our own things that we have done, that we like to do and that we are thinking about doing that others might not like or understand.

That all being said, GASoccer...um, where is the damn link?

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

Thanks Preacher. good points.

You have to find it on the net....


----------



## Sandy55

OP said: "...my wife gave me permission to do so, *after begging of course by me*".

RED FLAG #1.


(Oh, and I never called anyone in particular stupid or ignorant. I said (or meant) the decision to _allow such_ stupid and ignorant and I gave solid supporting reasons why I view a decision by women as such: either stupid or ignorant.) I used stupid for those who haven't a brain and ignorant for those who haven't the experience to know any better. 

Maybe I should have also added: 'unable to hold up one's inner intuition/own good judgement to the begging of said spouse...." ?

Clearly a wife had some trepidation about ALLOWING posting the erotic photos (is what I am pointing out). 

All that glitters in Hollywood is clearly not gold.


----------



## JDPreacher

Well point me in the right direction...stop being such a damn tease...I am beginning to think you're all talk there buddy...

Kind of hard, um, no pun there, to find something when you don't know what you're looking for exactly.

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> Well point me in the right direction...stop being such a damn tease...I am beginning to think you're all talk there buddy...
> 
> Kind of hard, um, no pun there, to find something when you don't know what you're looking for exactly.
> 
> Preacher


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

"she is comfortable in her own skin, sorry that you are not".

GA,
You are making an assumption that because one has a boundary it is because they are not _comfortable in their own skin_. I don't know about Amber, but I could have been _Playmate_ of Sept 1978, 1988, 1998 and _you would not know!_

(No it was not _Sept 1978_....)

Was once a model, GA...and _not_ for Biker and Tractor mags. 

No offense to the girls doing Biker and Tractor mags....don't flame me!


----------



## Sandy55

Sandy55 said:


> ...one's *inner intuition/own good judgement* to the begging of said spouse...
> *COMPLIMENT #1 to OP's WIFE*
> 
> AND
> 
> ....Clearly a wife *had some trepidation about ALLOWING posting* the erotic photos...
> *COMPLIMENT #2 to OP's WIFE*
> 
> (end of quote)


----------



## JDPreacher

Okay, so now we have GA just talking smack and not sharing and now Sandy is talking smack and not sharing...a model, playmate in three straight decades...egads...

I am not sure my heart can take much more of this thread...it's working too much to pump the extra blood...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

Sandy hey look I am not going to get into tit for tat here, I like you youre a very nice person. This thread was not designed to start abeling people or place personal insults, etc.

The thing I find amazing on this board is that people are looking for "something to blame" and excuse, a problem, something wrong.

Why?

Why do people need to disect other peoples relationships, to make them feel better about their own? or to justify a end to theirs? I dunno.

I try an lighten the mood on this board with some silly things and some off the wall stuff.

I can't fix everything but if I can break a few smiles it is worth it.

People have to work with in their own relationship, figure out what is best for them. I am sure you area georgous woman still, even from your "modeling days" you may feel you are past it, I am sure you are more attractive now then in the past.

As I said, I met my wife when she was 19, she is 38 now, I think she is better looking now then she was back then, some of it is her confidence she hasin her own abilities.

I am very happy to have such a lovely woman to be my wife, I am actually darn lucky.

I hope you can find what you are looking for in life.


----------



## trev

GA your one lucky guy , you enjoy your wife your both happy to post pics ,you both enjoy the after effect of the raised self esteem !! whats wrong no one gets hurt ?? 
Your both adults consenting ... 

sandy ..amberlynn .. cant see any thing wrong with having a little fun his wife hasnt been degraded in anyway .. she enjoyed the experience .. good for them


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> I am not sure my heart can take much more of this thread...it's working too much to pump the extra blood...
> 
> Preacher


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was _not_ a _Playmate_ JD. Put your heart to rest. Definitely talking smack on _that_ one! 

My dh does GREAT photography, and used me as a model for years and did take some rather "suggestive" (and beautiful) stuff he wanted to send away to PB. Back then I thought he had lost his mind! I look at them NOW, 20 years later and say, "I should have, I could have paid for medical school...."! I am very proud of them, because I never KNEW I looked good because of things stemming from my childhood sexual abuse, that sort of tends to make one have very low self image in many ways - all that _psycho_-babble _stuff_ they say about protracted sexual abuse is true and it took some very hard work and many years to realign the old self image.

But I did do runway modeling...mostly evening attire and wedding dresses (was 4 months pregnant and modeling these huge beautiful wedding dresses! LOL). Also did a couple of commercials (I was taking DS 23, he was 3 at the time, for an audition, and they asked ME to work for them instead of DS! LOL; I wasn't even looking for a job at the time! LOL. Note: Don't do film work, it is extremely boring and time consuming. I don't know how actors do it day in and day out!!)

I could *never* put suggestive photos on the net or out for men to see. My stepfather abused me for 8+ years, he had stacks and stacks of porn, of _all _sorts...and I _know_ it was part and parcel of his very sick mind.

I would have to think hard about it, but I have a couple photos I _could_ post, they are not extremely suggestive, though, but rather good...dh does _good_ stuff. Gotta give him that. He is good at the technical in photogs, I am good at the composition. Makes a good team.


----------



## JDPreacher

I used to take pix...for almost 20 years...most of them sports related but there was the occasional stripper, wife or GF of a friend or just a stoned and drunk groupie...or all of the above. I was a damn good photographer...

Never once did I feel like I was exploiting the women nor did they feel that way. It was just fun...a time to let go and just hang out, literally and figuratively. I did one shoot in a gym in Tampa that had me begging...um, NM, not important.

Anyway...stuff like this isn't for everyone. And it's all about the comfort level of the persons involved. If you don't like it and don't want to or would never do it...then fine, don't.

I just don't like others telling me that it's wrong...only one place to be judged in this world...

Preacher

PS...Sandy, I'm sure you look fantastic!


----------



## GAsoccerman

OK Sandy, 

See now this is good, you had a personal experience that is heart wrenching because you had a bad person in your life.

I am sorry for what you had experienced in life, I could never imagine anyone hurting a little child like that. I can safely say my wife had a wonderful father and never knew of any abuse.

Maybe that is why we can do this, it is thrilling for her, erotic.

I am too a avid photgrapher, I am skilled at my craft, I should have been a playboy photographer..lol But I view my wife as a better looking model then those women anyway 

I am sure your pictures are fabulous, I would love to see some tasteful ones, I actually prefer teh clothed ones with a bit of skin or tempting looks from the woman as opposed to a naked spread.

My favorite ones of my wife have her in sexy outfits.

I would like to see yours in your album, I am more about the "art" then the thrill of the "show".


this past vacation I took over 500 photo's of my family, different angles, color, reflections, etc.

to me it's more about the art. I was excited my wife allowed me to post them, because she knows I have thousands of them, but strictly go for artistic shots.

it's not about T&A it's about the "shot"


----------



## GAsoccerman

Preacher, I would like to see some of yourr sport shots...


----------



## JDPreacher

Um, the ones from wrestling or the wives and GFs and strippers?

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

send what you want...all the above


----------



## martino

GA,

Just want to back up in this thread and say that I rallied against Adam because of that ghastly high note he ended every song with!!!

-M



GAsoccerman said:


> Martino, that is why Adam lost American Idol, people "FEARED" he was gay,, so the "christians" rallied to vote for the other guy, becuase he was morally right.
> 
> Sometimes I feel we are slipping back to medieval times where we destroyed countless information because people were afraid of something different and new.
> 
> Or the salem Witch trials, accuse accuse and fear what they can not understand.
> 
> 
> Anyway to the ladies that voiced their displeasure with my post. That is fine I understand, it is not for you, I expect it is not for 90% of the women out there, which is perfectly fine.
> 
> It doesn't effect you or your life, but you should learn to respect other people's lives and how they wish to live, instead of casting stones.
> 
> Sorry this evolved to a P match, I don't mind the "not for me" but please don't put my wife down bedcause she found it aurousing and a sexual turn on for her, she is comfortable in her own skin, sorry that you are not.


----------



## Sandy55

GA, appreciate your candor. If you are tickled with your marriage and your relationship and it is working for you, I am very happy for you two. It is good to see, marriage is a challenge even in the best of circumstances, so when one is successful it is good. 

JD, appreciate your continued humor...sorry for the PM tease and possible heart palpations...

I love debate. 

I have one really good photo that good photographers would appreciate. (It is in slide form as dh was Kodachrome/Echtachrome freak. My frig was loaded with film until the last 5-8 years. Now that he has his D700, I suppose film is blase.). I have a print, but our dd21 has our darn scanner in Baltimore. Will see what dh can do about loading it into the Mac. He is good at that....do I post it in my albums when I get it? Maybe I can find some he has already loaded, honeymoon shots.... Hmmm. Let me see...


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, I found one he emailed to me...of us BOTH on our honeymoon! Posted it! I don't look at all like Kate Hepburn..._sorry_!  LOOK at the date! It was 24 years ago TODAY I think! LOL.


----------



## Sandy55

This is not the best photo I was looking for....urgh.


----------



## dcrim

I do want to apologize to everyone! 

I screwed up. I reacted badly to some posts. 

I do try to not react like this...once in a while, a trigger is hit and I'm NOT blaming anyone!

I'm sorry! I'm sorry! I just wanted to apologize!

I just couldn't wait any longer...I'm sorry...


----------



## Sandy55

L/C: Great synopsis! :iagree:

:smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca

i think its kind of strange GA, but then ive always thought your ideas were kind of strange. 

i mean, i guess i could post pix of me online and get all kinds of attention, but what girl cant do that? i mean, that's pretty easy. its kinda a gimmie, so i dont really get the point. a girl doesnt even have to take her clothes off. guys are always lookin'. that kind of attention is a dime a dozen.

for me personally, ive always wanted the kind of attention my oldest sister gets. she's so elegant and poised. people respect her and she is so graceful and beautiful. that's the kind of attention that is hard to get and worth going after, IMO.


----------



## GAsoccerman

Blanca I strive to be different, it makes me unique. Something my wife has always loved about me, I am a fun loving goofball that is always up to something. But I do have a serious side.

I always believed in going slightly off center, against the grain and making life fun and interesting.

Lost Summed it up well, sorry we all went off the deepend, no need for that, we just should bounce ideas off each other and then make our own decisions to life. No one here is right or wrong....we are just who we are.


----------



## JDPreacher

No...after reading all the posts in all the threads, especially this one, I've come to this conclusion...we're all nucking futs. We aren't really who we are, how can we be, when there are so many people telling who we should be and why...how we should act and react? What's good and bad, moral and wrong and how the distinction between them all is directly related to your "upbringing."

I'm amazed that no matter how nonsensical the situation is, living in fantasy always trumps reality and common sense and compassion wins over a kick in the ass to reality and action to make a change. It's always easier to gloss over the issues and solutions for more "what if's."

So there you have it...one mans passion to have his beautiful and naked wife seen and admired by anonymous people, for whatever the purpose, whether it be to enliven their sex life, to empower the spouse by how well received their assets are...to boost the ego of the husband because he knows he gets to hit it...the reason matters not...just shouldn't ever, ever do something even ONE person in the whole world thinks is not...goodrightcoolmoralblahblahblah...

Wait...what was my point again?

Preacher


----------



## nightshade

I guess I don't see the point or purpose in it. If my husband wanted to show me off, I would just say, "take me out then, [email protected]$$" lol

Point being: I would decline. My husband earned getting to see me naked whenever he wants, strangers on the internet aren't going to just get that for nothing!


----------



## JDPreacher

"strangers on the internet aren't going to just get that for nothing!"

So uh, Nightshade...if it were a pay site and you got a percentage would that make it different?

Preacher


----------



## nightshade

JDPreacher said:


> So uh, Nightshade...if it were a pay site and you got a percentage would that make it different?
> 
> Preacher


Uh...no. It's about something worth more than money.


----------



## JDPreacher

Gold? Diamonds? Oil? Immortality?

Oh wait...dignity?

Preacher


----------



## Amplexor

nightshade said:


> I guess I don't see the point or purpose in it. If my husband wanted to show me off, I would just say, "take me out then, [email protected]$$" lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good one NS. We men can really miss the obvious sometimes. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

JD just loves poking a fire to see sparks float into the sky....


----------



## JDPreacher

Hmph...I am offended...and from you Sandy...hmph I say, hmph.

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

I was asking my DS23 yesterday "why on earth a man would want to show erotica of his _wife_ on the internet, even with her head spliced off" (rather a gastly thought....)

My DS said: "Some men do it because they want other men to see what they are getting in bed....it is like a bragging thing, a competition thing. Kinda like my rims on my car are better than your rims on your car. Then on the other hand, maybe he just gets off on thinking other guys are looking at his wife naked...and in a proxy kind of way he is getting OTHER men off....who _IS_ this _weirdo_???".

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Gads, kids.....from mouths of babes....

I NEVER thought of THIS possibility!

GA: Do you tend to do this because of the "my rims are better than your rims" or the "like to think of other men getting off to your wife's sexy photos...? 

Sorry my son made the weirdo comment, he was just messing around and being goofy....


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> Hmph...I am offended...and from you Sandy...hmph I say, hmph.
> 
> Preacher


God, JD! I LOVE it when you make that little "hmph" noise....


----------



## Lavender

Wow! I read the original Post & was going to reply the posters Question to the "Females" ..it even had a question mark beside.... thoughts... inviting females to post just that there thoughts.. on a simple question .. would you let your husband post erotic photos of you or not followed by thoughts? that clearly meant females post your opinion on this subject... but reading just a few post in it became clear .."Dont post on this certain thread unless you agree & are ALL for your husband posting your pics " .. 

Should have made that clear in the original post & asked for Ladies input who ONLY agree with this ...to avoid all the defense & arguing around the females who thought they could actually reply to this thread as they were asked to voice there opinion :scratchhead:.. glad I didnt go ahead & reply it without reading it all..


----------



## JDPreacher

Well, we all know that opinions are like a**holes...everyone has one and as long as it's attached to a attractive FEMALE butt, I want to see.

I can understand why a lot of women would be put off by this, especially if they are having issues in their own lives where the husband looks at or uses porn...that can be painful. No man should cause his lady to feel low self-worth...

Maybe that comes down to the age old question...why does a man want to look at porn or other women with lust in his eyes when he has a beautiful wife that is willing to and has shared her all with him?

Variety, fantasy, addiction, illness...though I'm not too keen on the last two because viewing and abusing porn is a choice, not a disease. But for the majority of men...it's an animalistic tendency that overrides their sensibility and they don't have the clarity that is needed to see how that urge or compulsion affects their spouse or GF.

Everything we do, can do, might do, will do...doo-doo...has the capability and ability to hurt someone, somewhere. Can't live life worrying about what consequences will be for someone because you said something out loud, made a gesture, a noise, a comment...whatever...if that were the case, then no one could or would ever leave the house.

Protect, take care of and love the people who are around you, who you need and who need you. They are what matter the most...

And if someone wants to post dirty pictures of his wife on a website for millions of people to see...then he can do so...as long as she has given him permission. If it spices up their love life and keeps it fresh and interesting...good for them. We all need some variety in life and in our relationships...some people find it by having a bottle of wine, a old movie and making love by the fireplace...others find it by letting others see their nakedness.

And Sandy...HMPH...

Preacher


----------



## Amplexor

JDPreacher said:


> Hmph...I am offended...and from you Sandy...hmph I say, hmph.












"I didn't get a hurumph out of that guy"


----------



## nightshade

JDPreacher said:


> Gold? Diamonds? Oil? Immortality?
> 
> Oh wait...dignity?
> 
> Preacher


I was thinking more along the lines of love and commitment. Just something I expect before I share myself that way. Not to sound full of myself, but I'm worth it. 

If other women don't see it the same way as I and have a motivation for doing it, well then have at it! I don't care.


----------



## GAsoccerman

Lavender, wellt hat was the initial point, I have no problem with people disagreeing.

If you posted. No I would not do this, because of your personal beliefs. That to me is a great answer and a very valid one.

This is not for everyone, as I said, 90-95% of women would not do this for various reasons. 

The first few posts by Mommybean and Humpty were Ok and Mommybean even gave a clear reason why, I told her my wife has them as well and I love them, because she is my wife. I see my wife's beauty, there is not a bad looking part of her body in MY eyes. Maybe she feels she is not good looking, but I think she is better looking then most playboy models, because she is a real woman a mother and a career person, she is a truely a beautiful person.

I was then told rather rudely I was degrading my wife. All they had to say was no and why it was not for them, I simply replied to those items that were posted towards me, some I didn't bother to, not worth my fingers.


----------



## JDPreacher

Wait GA....HOLD ON A MINUTE! "I see my wife's beauty, there is not a bad looking part of her body in MY eyes. "

What about that one MOLE RIGHT THERE...

Heh heh heh...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

Nightshade, well I am all about switching things up...

While in college my wife recieved many flowers, candies, and other gifts from me.

We often go on romantic dates, I took her on a dinner cruise around lower manhattan (NYC) another time I Bought her a fancy dress, had a limo pick us up, we went to a expensive dinner then a broadway show to see her favorite actor in a play, then we had a hotel room and went home the next day.

Our Social experiment that we played had fun, but she also recieved a Spa treatment and Chocolate covered strawberries and Champaigne in our hotel suite when we were done in the casino.

Romance is what you make of it, sometimes we have walks on the beach or picnics under the moonlight. 

Othertimes, we are on the very naughty side.....

You can't be good 100% of the time, Sometimes it is good to be naughty with your spouse and ad some excitement....then to be naughty with someone else.


A good thrill is a good rush....being a bit naughty is good for a marriage...in my eyes, and seems to work for us.


----------



## GAsoccerman

she's a redhead...she has freckles everywhere...makes it fun to connect the dots...lol


----------



## GAsoccerman

Sandy, By the way, wonderful picture of you both. You are a beautiful woman. I am sure Hef is mad you didn't pose for him.


----------



## JDPreacher

Well, all kidding aside...she's a looker GA...

And wait a minute...Sandy said she was a Playmate...maybe she was wrong and was a Pet...and posed for Guiccio...Guiccioo...um, crap, Bob Giggity-Giggity-Goo...whatever his damn name is...

Oh yeah, Sandy is a looker...but HMPH anyway...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

Click on her name then go to her page, then look under Albums.

She loaded them up last night, great pics.

Some people have some really nice pics on their albums.


----------



## Sandy55

Lostandconfused said:


> NVM  I figured it out!
> 
> What a FABULOUS picture Sandy!!!
> 
> Lost


Thanks! L&C. 

My DH was 36, I was turning 30 that fall. We got pregnant with DS23 on our honeymoon, on purpose...dh's first child. DH said: "I am 36, I want a baby, _now_....". And being the pleasing wife I was, I stood downwind...

I have a now photo, but only a candid. We will have 25th anniversary photos done at our vows renewal in July 2010. I think I will see if we can go to the same exact dock, same time, and take a new photo! THAT would be so fun!

Wow, I just thought: I MAY have been pregnant in THAT photo! !! and didn't even KNOW it yet!


----------



## Sandy55

Lavender: 

Yes. Thoughts are sought, but ONLY if they are _*happy*_ thoughts.... 

Some men tend to do that. They want only *happy* responses which by happenstance match their _own_. Not all mind you, though, JD! 

GA is the resident fisherman: hear the sound of that *bait* being cast out?  That is GA fishing for *happy* thoughts! :rofl:

(Yes, I am so _full of it_ today....:rofl


----------



## JDPreacher

Have some chili dogs and a fifth of whiskey Sandy, you won't be full of anything for a couple of days...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman

Sandy Let's go get a drink, I think we would have some good debates over some nachos. :rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> Well, we all know that opinions are like a**holes...everyone has one and as long as it's attached to a attractive FEMALE butt, I want to see.
> 
> I can understand why a lot of women would be put off by this, especially if they are having issues in their own lives where the husband looks at or uses porn...that can be painful. No man should cause his lady to feel low self-worth...
> 
> Maybe that comes down to the age old question...why does a man want to look at porn or other women with lust in his eyes when he has a beautiful wife that is willing to and has shared her all with him?
> 
> Variety, fantasy, addiction, illness...though I'm not too keen on the last two because viewing and abusing porn is a choice, not a disease. But for the majority of men...it's an animalistic tendency that overrides their sensibility and they don't have the clarity that is needed to see how that urge or compulsion affects their spouse or GF.
> 
> Everything we do, can do, might do, will do...doo-doo...has the capability and ability to hurt someone, somewhere. Can't live life worrying about what consequences will be for someone because you said something out loud, made a gesture, a noise, a comment...whatever...if that were the case, then no one could or would ever leave the house.
> 
> Protect, take care of and love the people who are around you, who you need and who need you. They are what matter the most...
> 
> And if someone wants to post dirty pictures of his wife on a website for millions of people to see...then he can do so...as long as she has given him permission. If it spices up their love life and keeps it fresh and interesting...good for them. We all need some variety in life and in our relationships...some people find it by having a bottle of wine, a old movie and making love by the fireplace...others find it by letting others see their nakedness.
> 
> And Sandy...HMPH...
> 
> Preacher


You keep posting posts like this JD and I am going to go run off to Utah, become a Mormon, and send you my address....
knowing _already_, you are too good a person to reply and I am just a lusting hussy....


----------



## JDPreacher

You know you want me...what for I don't know but to each her own....:rofl:


----------



## GAsoccerman

never understood that with mormons.....who in their right mind would want more then one wife???

I mean I love my iwfe, but two of her would drive me completely nuts!!! lol


----------



## JDPreacher

There is only one thing worse than not having a woman...and that's having too many...unless they are all nekkid and on the internet.

Yeah, I said it and I'm not taking it back...so there...HMPH

Preacher


----------



## Amplexor

GAsoccerman said:


> never understood that with mormons.....who in their right mind would want more then one wife???
> 
> I mean I love my iwfe, but two of her would drive me completely nuts!!! lol



Old joke

Why can polygamy and monogamy mean the same thing?

They can both mean one too many wives.

Sorry ladies, just had to throw that in.


----------



## GAsoccerman

that's a good one amp...lol


----------



## Sandy55

Amplexor said:


> Old joke
> 
> Why can polygamy and monogamy mean the same thing?
> 
> They can both mean one too many wives.
> 
> Sorry ladies, just had to throw that in.



What is the term for more than one husbandgamy?


----------



## hitched4ever

My answer to the original scenario is...
I think its fine for consenting adults to have fun, even if that fun includes posting erotic pics of themselves or each other. A lot of activities have risks, but sometimes a little risk makes life enjoyable.
So good for you GAsoccerman.


----------



## Amplexor

mommy22 said:


> I'm throwing a cyber egg at you, Amp!!!












You missed!! :smthumbup:


----------



## GAsoccerman

I thought the ladies would enjoy this...

My wife...She had ordered me a skimpy bathing suit!!! It arrived today, I called her up and said, "what is this?" she replied, " for YOUR photo shoot honey I even have baby oil!!!"" the tables have turned.... hehe she got me and I can do nothing but say OK fair is fair.......and no I am not posting them on here. :rofl:


----------



## hitched4ever

GAsoccerman said:


> and no I am not posting them on here. :rofl:


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! :lol:


----------



## gabejoel

My hubby and i do it all the time! It is alot of fun as long as she is ok with it.He loves that other men find me attractive..i could care a flip less about that , but he seems to enjoy.


----------



## swedish

Gear up for a full body shave, GA.


----------



## swedish

Oh, and to answer the original question...no, I can't imagine I'd ever be okay with that...but I've learned to never say never...

I've busted too many employees over the years looking at porn at their desk...(one time it was a woman with pics of herself)...anyway, I figure they would be the ones viewing and that's just eeeeeeew...no thanks.


----------



## Mommybean

Good Job GA's wife!! 
I tried to convince my H that I thought bikini briefs were hot on men but it did not fly (I really don't, but I liked the pair I saw because of the skulls that were on them LMAO).


----------



## swedish




----------



## Amplexor

:lol:

Thanks Swedish, a lot worse could have been posted.


----------



## GAsoccerman

swedish.....OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55

My DH got home and I asked him why a man would post erotica of his wife on web. 

DH said: "It is a shiny toy thing. Trophy wife. Big house, car, boat. He wants to brag to other men how hot his wife is because it boosts his ego that he was hot enough himself to get said hot wife....". LOL.

I said women don't do that.

He said: " _women_ only want _erotica_ of the guy's wallet". :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GAsoccerman

don't you find being married to a military pilot exciting?


----------



## hitched4ever

Sandy55 said:


> He said: " _women_ only want _erotica_ of the guy's wallet". :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Men are turned on by big boobs.
Women are turned on by big wallets.


----------



## JDPreacher

My wallet is a Nautica trifold filled with greenbacks, pictures of my kids and the obligatory insurance and business cards.

Okay ladies, who's hot and what are we going to do about it...

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

My dh has a boob fixation, I think it comes with his profession. I can see the pilot application now! :smthumbup: 

He just informed me: "Not a BIG boob fixation, it is a _certain_ boobs fixation". 

Yes, GA, is exciting being married to a pilot...:rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

JD, do the greenbacks have a photo of Ben on them? Photos on money are important I am told...


----------



## hitched4ever

Sandy55 said:


> He just informed me: "Not a BIG boob fixation, it is a _certain_ boobs fixation".


Haha...I can relate.


----------



## JDPreacher

Of course I carry the Benjamin's....being me has it's perks...lol

Being with me has even more...

Preacher


----------



## Sandy55

JDPreacher said:


> Of course I carry the Benjamin's....being me has it's perks...lol
> 
> Being with me has even more...
> 
> Preacher


:rofl::rofl:


----------

